# WTB Nolvasan?



## redtail2426 (Dec 1, 2007)

Anyone know where some good deals on nolvasan are? thanks.


----------



## Serafim (Dec 1, 2007)

Im not sure if it violates rules or not but I guess I will soon see. I just saw some over at The Bean Farm and they have good prices..


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 1, 2007)

We bought a gallon for about $50 last year. I found it local. It should last a loooong time!


----------



## Sammy (Dec 1, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e0778a-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5">http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html ... b0d0204ae5</a><!-- m -->


----------



## tegulevi (Dec 1, 2007)

no need to order online.
just call a vet and say you need it. if you know the name of the stuff you need they dont usually question you. i think i got a little thing for 15 bucks last time.


----------



## Sammy (Dec 1, 2007)

Depends on the vet, tegulevi. My vet wanted to charge me $65 for a gallon and a second vet I called wanted $75.


----------



## redtail2426 (Dec 1, 2007)

Well I just went to <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.petcarerx.com">www.petcarerx.com</a><!-- w --> and it looks like they might have the best price on a gallon of nolvasan $40.99 after the five dollars off and with free shipping.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 1, 2007)

Serafim said:


> Im not sure if it violates rules or not but I guess I will soon see. I just saw some over at The Bean Farm and they have good prices..



Not at all bro!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 6, 2008)

I just got a gallon for $25 at Hamburg!  

Anyone know if the dilutions rate is any different when using as a disinfectant? The bottle says to dilute to 1 ounce (2 Tb. spoons) per gallon of water. This seems to be the topical wound care dilution though.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 6, 2008)

I just made a batch of ours. 1 tbs. per 24 oz. (spray bottle). Ours is 3 years old so I doubled the concentration.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 6, 2008)

I did a half a tb. spoon per 24 oz. Should do the job I think.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 6, 2008)

For disinfection of inanimate objects my bottle says 3 oz. (6 tbs) per gallon.

I've read to mix it with distilled water and it will last 6 weeks, tap water will only last 1 week. Sounds good to me.


----------

